# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Profesioni ideal për partnërin/eren tuaj?!

## xixe xixellonja

*Te cilin profesion preferoni te ket i dashuri, apo e dashura e juaj?*

.*..eshte e vertet qe ne te shumten e rasteve, preferimi dhe deshirat me realitet shpesheher jan te kundertat, por pyetja eshte ,qe preferoni...psh.vet nder te gjitha preferoja te ishte Kuzhiner(Kuhar), apo sado pak te dij te ndreq qellrat...apo do ti kishmi ndar punet e shtepis dhe nder te tjerave i kishte ra kuzhina.*
* Nji pershendetje per te gjith*

----------


## IL__SANTO

Do te preferoja te ishte e Papune e dashura ime te pakten do kishim kohen per vete.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Do doja te kishte profesion MASAZHIERE... tme bote masazh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

thjesht  njeri te di te gatuaj  :perqeshje: pP

----------


## YaSmiN

Ate qe do te doja me kostum edhe kullaro vallaji jo sdo me shkonte se me pantallona te shkurtra vete ne pune  :ngerdheshje: .Eshte vap tani :P.Pervec ndonje gjykates ose ndonje prokuror cfare ka te beji me te tilla gjera nuk dua.Per cdo gje tjeter sdo ta kisha problem.

----------


## FLORIRI

Sikur te ishte infermiere nuk do te ishte keq......

----------


## *CuBaNeZ!_83

Profesioni ....Te me dAshuroj mua ...........

Mesuese .......me pelqen

----------


## Florida

Po vetem mesazher! Sa interesaxhinj qe jeni o njerez. 
Njera tha ketu se nuk e donte me kollare dhe kostum. 
Po me kostum banjo besoj se do te ishte me mire.. apo jo?

Une do e doja avokate apo doktoreshe.... :xhemla:   :uahaha:

----------


## maratonomak

> *Te cilin profesion preferoni te ket i dashuri, apo e dashura e juaj?*
> 
> .*..eshte e vertet qe ne te shumten e rasteve, preferimi dhe deshirat me realitet shpesheher jan te kundertat, por pyetja eshte ,qe preferoni...psh.vet nder te gjitha preferoja te ishte Kuzhiner(Kuhar), apo sado pak te dij te ndreq qellrat...apo do ti kishmi ndar punet e shtepis dhe nder te tjerave i kishte ra kuzhina.*
> * Nji pershendetje per te gjith*


do doja te ishte police

----------


## Blue_sky

Te njejtin profesion si une  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sara1984

do doja qe ai te kishte nje prof si psh misionar,pilot,marashall,detektiv...me pelqen mashkull i forte qe te mbron e te jep siguri(jo se nje normal ste jep siguri)...por po flasim per endrra...

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Sdo ishte keq nese do ishte GUVERNATORE*

----------


## sonnyinter

Me then drejten dashnoren do e kisha qef te ishte stripper.

----------


## Julius

Doktoreshe do te doja te ishte, ose psikologe.

----------


## marsela

_Inxhinjer, informatike ose elektrike elektronike te preferuar
Po s'jam kaq shum kshu pas profesionit..Mjafton te mos ket timin se do me behej jeta "dhembe"..lol..dhe te ishte sa me ipregatitur, i afte ne profesionin e tij._

----------


## Blue_sky

> Doktoreshe do te doja te ishte, ose psikologe.


Bravo,e kam ditur qe ke shije te sofistikuar ti  :ngerdheshje: 

Ah,dhe dicka qe mu kujtua,dhe te ishte guzhinier s'do ishte keq  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Julius

> Bravo,e kam ditur qe ke shije te sofistikuar ti 
> 
> Ah,dhe dicka qe mu kujtua,dhe te ishte guzhinier s'do ishte keq


Pervecse me pelqen, eshte dhe zgjedhje politike, doktoresha do i pelqente vjerres. Madje vjerra do i mesonte dhe te gatuante. Pastaj eshte dhe profesion "steril", me perparese ne pune me perparese ne kuzhine vetem me mua do ishte lakuriq.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## bunny

hmmm kam qeif te jete gjyqtare - qe te me lej mua te dal e sukseshme me ceshtjet e mia  :buzeqeshje: ..lol..

nuk ka aq rendesi profesioni- vetem te mos e kete si i imi - (sic e kam thene edhe ne tema te tjera)  se kam qeif qe puna te jete pune- edhe familja - familje  :buzeqeshje: 

Po ashtu kam qeif te jete i pavarur- edhe jo cun mamaje- se atehere me te vertete mendon qe po martohesh me 2 persona- mamin e tije edhe ate  :ngerdheshje: ..

----------


## edion1

Profesioni ........ D.J  ,  OSE , TE PAKTEN NDONJE ARTISTE QE TE KRIJOJE DICKA, PA I VENE RENDESI SE CFARE MENDON BOTA PER PUNEN E SAJ, ( ME KARAKTER , DHE KA OPINIONIN E VET PA U NDIKUAR NGA TE TJERET. ) 
mE VJEN PER MEND TIPI I " PINK " ( MUZIKA C'KA , POR KARAKTERI 10 OUT OF 10 )

----------


## Tetovar

Ska problem profesioni vetem te dije ajo tme beje te lumtur,...

----------

